# A idade do degelo



## Fil (31 Ago 2006 às 03:30)

A notícia já é algo antiga, mas vale a pena ler...



> Apesar do surpreendente nevão em quase todo o País no último, domingo, 29, para um veterano do Centro de Limpeza de Neve da serra da Estrela existem duas mudanças no seu ofício: «Neva menos agora e faz menos frio», testemunha Armindo Martins, 48 anos, há 20 a varrer as estradas do maciço central. O que aumentou foi a inconstância dos elementos. Em 2003, as primeiras precipitações só chegaram em Março.
> E, na última campanha, fez frio recorde nas instalações dos funcionários, em Piornos: menos 15 graus.
> 
> Se a serra da Estrela fosse hoje o que era em 1929, Armindo Martins teria trabalho para a maior parte do ano. Assinalava então o geólogo alemão Hermann Lautensach, no seu Estudo dos Glaciares da Serra da Estrêla, que a cobertura de neve começava a uma cota de 800 metros e que durava em média dois meses no Sabugueiro, cinco no Observatório Meteorológico das Penhas Douradas e oito e meio no planalto da Torre.
> ...



Fonte: Visão Online


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 09:52)

Interessante mas nada de novo, e já aconteceu antes (não tão acelarado, não a não ser por catastrofes naturais), já fomos quase uma bola de neve e já fomos uma bola de água, agora não me lembro de ter existido uma grande sucessão de anos 4 em que a precipitação ocorrida foi inferio em 40% da média isto deixa marcas e se não ocorre precipitação também não acumula neve!
Penso que poderiamos equacionar é se os consumos de água doce que se está a consumir ao nível global é muito superior aquela que normalmente, sem uma população tão elevada, fechava o ciclo de retorno, senão reparem, o corpo humano tem mais 2/3 água, há 50 anos eramos 1/3 do que somos agora, e a crescer, pelo que as nossas actividades e o nosso crecimento como população aumentando a água desperdiçada, evaporada e retida
Outros defendem que esse aquecimento vai despoltar outros mecanismos que prevêm o contrário!


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 10:08)

E sou da opinião que a desflorestação agrava a ausência de evapotranspiração, e conjuntamente as resinosas são as que absorvem água em maior profundidade e são as que eventualmente contribuiem menos para essa evapotranpiração e consumo de água se a tiverem, acho que dava uma boa investigação o caso Português


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 10:18)

Fil disse:


> A notícia já é algo antiga, mas vale a pena ler...
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Visão Online



Treta e mais treta......Falar no degelo está na moda é chic 

E este ano tiveram semanas as estradas todas cortadas pq?


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 10:30)

Mas, em alguns países, a desflorestação até já foi maior do que é agora. Portugal é um desses casos. Deve ter actualmente mais árvores que nas últimas décadas ou mesmo séculos.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 10:45)

Dan disse:


> Mas, em alguns países, a desflorestação até já foi maior do que é agora. Portugal é um desses casos. Deve ter actualmente mais árvores que nas últimas décadas ou mesmo séculos.



E de que tipo são??
resinosas queimadas e as não queimadas    
Não são as autóctenes as fulhosas e caducas...n


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 10:47)

LUPER disse:


> Treta e mais treta......Falar no degelo está na moda é chic
> 
> E este ano tiveram semanas as estradas todas cortadas pq?



Na serra da Estrela???

Por incompetência e falta de meios do Centro de Limpeza....


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 10:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Na serra da Estrela???
> 
> Por incompetência e falta de meios do Centro de Limpeza....



Isso não é bem assim,  todo o Nordeste esteve várias vezes e eu fui afectado pq não tinham meios, tiveram que vir da A24  e de outros locais, a única diferença é que não pararam, já para não falar no alentejo! 
inclusive cfoi colocado um post com criticas ao serviço de limpeza que eram 8 viaturas para o maciço central mas que só funcionavam após a queda e não durante a mesma.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 11:02)

Seringador disse:


> E de que tipo são??
> resinosas queimadas e as não queimadas
> Não são as autóctenes as fulhosas e caducas...n



Claro que não são as nossas folhosas, os carvalhos, as azinheiras os sobreiros.

O que se tem feito são plantações de pinheiro e eucalipto, bom material para combustão.

Portugal era um país essencialmente rural até meados do séc XX, até essa altura as serras e os montes poucas árvores tinham. Com o êxodo rural cresceram as plantações de árvores do fogo. São árvores que dão fruto no Verão


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 11:04)

Seringador disse:


> Isso não é bem assim,  todo o Nordeste esteve várias vezes e eu fui afectado pq não tinham meios, tiveram que vir da A24  e de outros locais, a única diferença é que não pararam, já para não falar no alentejo!
> inclusive cfoi colocado um post com criticas ao serviço de limpeza que eram 8 viaturas para o maciço central mas que só funcionavam após a queda e não durante a mesma.



Cada vez cai menos neve, derrete mais , mas admitiram o record negativo de temperatura na sua base de limpeza


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 11:06)

LUPER disse:


> Cada vez cai menos neve, derrete mais , mas admitiram o record negativo de temperatura na sua base de limpeza



Isso é um pormenor...


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 11:08)

No centro de limpeza de neve já não se lembram do Inverno de 1996, quando tiveram as estradas cortadas por quase dois meses (desde finais de Janeiro a meados de Março). Foi só há 10 anos.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 11:09)

tozequio disse:


> Isso é um pormenor...



Pois claro, a temperatura negativa é por causa do acentuar dos extremos, provocado pelo aquecimento. Isso vai ser a versão oficial deste Inverno


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 11:12)

Por acaso, vivemos um período de intenso aquecimento do clima.

Agora, imaginem que regressava a Pequena Idade do Gelo, com frequentes nevadas, gelos e frios intensos. Tendo em conta a população existente hoje no nosso país, as necessidades de mobilidade constantes, a fragilidade dos nossos serviços de protecção civil, e o facto de sermos um país de clima ameno, e nos últimos tempos, quase tropical, o regresso a esses tempos gelados tornaria caótica a vida no nosso país, habituado a outros rigores climáticos, que não propriamente a neve e o frio.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 11:12)

Seringador disse:


> Isso não é bem assim,  todo o Nordeste esteve várias vezes e eu fui afectado pq não tinham meios, tiveram que vir da A24  e de outros locais, a única diferença é que não pararam, já para não falar no alentejo!
> inclusive cfoi colocado um post com criticas ao serviço de limpeza que eram 8 viaturas para o maciço central mas que só funcionavam após a queda e não durante a mesma.



8 viaturas ...quantas delas estavam avariadas???


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 11:15)

Dan disse:


> No centro de limpeza de neve já não se lembram do Inverno de 1996, quando tiveram as estradas cortadas por quase dois meses (desde finais de Janeiro a meados de Março). Foi só há 10 anos.




Deixa lá...deviam estar com um copito a mais...O normal....


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2006 às 11:28)

Mas reparem no 2º parágrafo, cinco meses de neve permanente a 1400m! Também li num blog que antes a pista de ski da Serra da Estrela não estava na Torre mas a uma cota mais baixa. Agora até na Torre têm que recorrer aos canhões de neve... Uma vez ouvi na rádio em que estavam a falar de turismo que nos anos 70 estiveram para fazer uma pista de ski em Montesinho. Hoje em dia é completamente inviável.

Eu acredito (ou quero acreditar) que a tendência de aquecimento no inverno está quebrada e só podemos especular sobre o que acontecerá daqui para a frente, mas não se pode negar o aquecimento acentuado dos últimos 30 anos.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 11:37)

Dan disse:


> Claro que não são as nossas folhosas, os carvalhos, as azinheiras os sobreiros.
> 
> O que se tem feito são plantações de pinheiro e eucalipto, bom material para combustão.
> 
> Portugal era um país essencialmente rural até meados do séc XX, até essa altura as serras e os montes poucas árvores tinham. Com o êxodo rural cresceram as plantações de árvores do fogo. São árvores que dão fruto no Verão



Lol


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 11:44)

Fil disse:


> Mas reparem no 2º parágrafo, cinco meses de neve permanente a 1400m! Também li num blog que antes a pista de ski da Serra da Estrela não estava na Torre mas a uma cota mais baixa. Agora até na Torre têm que recorrer aos canhões de neve... Uma vez ouvi na rádio em que estavam a falar de turismo que nos anos 70 estiveram para fazer uma pista de ski em Montesinho. Hoje em dia é completamente inviável.



A Pista da ski na serra da estrela estava nos piornos!!  Tinham lá uma ou 2 pistas antes de se mudaram para a torre...
Ainda hoje lá se encontram os vestigios da base do teleski em betao...E não tou a falar daquele monstro de tijolo que lá se encontra...


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 11:53)

Fil disse:


> Mas reparem no 2º parágrafo, cinco meses de neve permanente a 1400m! Também li num blog que antes a pista de ski da Serra da Estrela não estava na Torre mas a uma cota mais baixa. Agora até na Torre têm que recorrer aos canhões de neve... Uma vez ouvi na rádio em que estavam a falar de turismo que nos anos 70 estiveram para fazer uma pista de ski em Montesinho. Hoje em dia é completamente inviável.
> 
> Eu acredito (ou quero acreditar) que a tendência de aquecimento no inverno está quebrada e só podemos especular sobre o que acontecerá daqui para a frente, mas não se pode negar o aquecimento acentuado dos últimos 30 anos.



Em Portugal há sempre gente capaz de fazer coisas estranhas.
No Inverno de 70/71, na região da Serra da Estrela, a neve manteve-se no solo, em cotas relativamente baixas (800-900m), desde finais de Dezembro até finais de Janeiro. Na década de 70 tivemos outros Invernos bem frios e com neve, o que deve ter dado ideias a algumas pessoas


----------



## Johnny (11 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Qt às pistas da Serra de Montesinho (Bragança), aqui vai uma prova:










Isto a menos de 1300 e a pouco mais de 1100m de altitude...


----------

